# VFD on 110 volt Drill Press possible



## bobdog (Apr 16, 2017)

I have a old 110 volt single phase Southbend drill press would like to have variable speeds on it. Is there a way to put a VFD on it or another kind of other variable speed controller on it ? Thanks Dave


----------



## uncle harry (Apr 16, 2017)

bobdog said:


> I have a old 110 volt single phase Southbend drill press would like to have variable speeds on it. Is there a way to put a VFD on it or another kind of other variable speed controller on it ? Thanks Dave



It is possible to run a drill press with a VFD,  ONLY if the motor is 3 phase.  Single phase motors are not likely to be made variable.  I have a 12o VAC input VFD running a 3 ph. 22o VAC 3/4 hp motor for my SB 9A lathe.  There are other posts on the forum that cover this topic in detail.


----------



## GLCarlson (Apr 16, 2017)

My approach to that problem on an old drill press was to swap out the AC motor for a modern 90vDC motor and a KB pwm controller. I kept the step pulley- don't use it much, but do use it. That approach gave me the best of both worlds- old, indestructible iron (with a rebuilt spindle) and a modern speed control.


----------



## uncle harry (Apr 16, 2017)

GLCarlson said:


> My approach to that problem on an old drill press was to swap out the AC motor for a modern 90vDC motor and a KB pwm controller. I kept the step pulley- don't use it much, but do use it. That approach gave me the best of both worlds- old, indestructible iron (with a rebuilt spindle) and a modern speed control.



That is what my SB9A has on it now.  I'm upgrading to the VFD-3/4 system that is in place awaiting transferring the lathe from a different location.  My supply is a regenerative KB controller that provides reliable and rapid reversing.


----------



## Dave Paine (Apr 16, 2017)

As the other replies mention you need to swap the motor for a 3 phase motor in order to use a VFD.
  A number of threads on this forum discuss upgrading machines to VFD and 3 phase motor.

Many threads are in this forum.

One source of VFD and 3 phase motor is Dealers Electric.

You need to get a motor with the same NEMA frame to match the mounting holes, shaft ID and key size.  Most folks get the same RPM.  If you have nominal 1750 RPM motor, a new 3 phase equivalent should be able to run up to 3600 RPM.  Most VFDs will allow changing the frequency from 0 or almost 0 up to 120 Hz.

At low Hz, the motor torque may drop.


----------

